# PC an Fernseher anschließen



## abe15 (26. Dezember 2011)

*PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Hi Leute 

Ich habe, Weihnachten sei dank, einen neuen Fernseher: Toshiba REGZA 40" LCD, Link

Diesen würde ich nun gern an meinen PC anschließen:
Geforce GTX 460 1GB
4GB Ram
AMD Phenom II X4 965 (4x 3,4 Ghz)

Bisher habe ich am PC einen SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2450 (1960x1080, 24", 1080p Full HD), Link
Der Monitor soll natürlich auch bleiben. Ich würde den Fernseher aber gern an die Wand nageln und ihn zusätzlich nutzen, um HD-Filme vom Computer aus auf dem TV ansehen zu können, ist auf 40" natürlich besser als auf 24"  Dazu wollte ich den PC eigentlich über ein HDMI-Kabel mit dem TV verbinden, was ja dann eigentlich ja kein Problem sein sollte. 

Die eigentliche Frage ist jetzt eigentlich, ob ich, bevor ich jetzt die nötigen Kabel und Wandhalterung etc kaufe, den Computer denn auch so laufen lassen kann in Sachen Leistung. Reicht hier die Technik aus, um HD Filme auch auf den TV zu gucken oder bricht mir da die Grafikkarte zusammen? 
Wenn das kein Problem sein sollte würde ich gern noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und mich fragen, ob ich auf dem großen TV theoretisch auch ohne Leistungsverlust zocken könnte. Als Referenz könnt ihr da Battlefield 3 nehmen, spiele ich so in 1960x1080 auf hohen Details bei ca 40Fps. Der Fernseher hat ja die gleiche Auflösung wie der Monitor, also war mein Gedanke, dass das ja eigentlich nicht großartig mehr Rechenleistung kosten kann. Funktioniert das? 

Freundliche Grüße und vielen Dank, dass ihr euch die Zeit für diesen Thread nehmt 
abe15


----------



## ph1driver (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Kannst du ohne Probleme machen. Der Fernseher hat ja die gleiche Auflösung wie dein Monitor (Full HD). Von daher wird es die gleiche Belastung für die GraKa sein, wie du schon selber erkannt hast. Einzig der Input lag bei TVs würde mir zu denken geben, gerade wenn es um Shooter geht.


----------



## Midguard (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Die GTX 460 packt das ohne weiteres und langweilt ich nebenbei noch.


----------



## eskalation (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Auflösung bleibt ja gleich. Also fps verlust wirst du wohl nicht haben.

Allerdings wie Midguard schon schreibt. Denke das Input lag oder auch schlieren entstehen können da der Fernseher (wie normale LCD Fernseher) eben nur 50Hz hat.

Aber für Filme wird er sich bestimmt gut an der Wand machen


----------



## abe15 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Alles klar, danke für die Antworten  Den Input Lag hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht, ist ja eigentlich sinnvoll.

Der TV hat allerdings 100Hz, nicht 50  Bei Amazon steht da was von 50, er wurde im Laden aber definitiv als 100 Hz Fernseher verkauft^^


----------



## KaroKrug (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Hallo - ich finde es interessant was du vorhast - ein Kumpel von mir hat auch den gleichen samsung dranhängen, wobei ich jetzt sagen würde, dass das irgendwie nicht richtig wie Full Hd aussieht.
Irgendwie verwaschen ... ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das and der Graka liegt, aber das war eigentlich das einzige was mich bisher davon abhält das gleich zu machen  - denn ansonsten ist das schon echt nice in der Grösse!!!


----------



## abe15 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Also für meinen Samsung 24" leg ich die Hand ins Feuer, ich hab am Bild bisher nichts auszusetzen gehabt - ist allerdings auch mein erster HD-Monitor. Als ich das erste Mal einen HD-Film drauf geschaut hab ist mir die Kinnlade runtergeklappt, als HD Neuling erwischt einen die Qualität so richtig  Weiß jetzt also nicht so richtig, was du mit "verwaschen" meinst - welche Grafikkarte sitzt bei dir bzw. deinem Kumpel denn im Rechner?

Was das Zocken auf dem 40" Fernseher angeht gebe ich in ein paar Tagen mal Rückmeldung, hab mir vorhin via Amazon ein HDMI-Kabel bestellt, sollte ja in 1-3 Tagen da sein  Würde mich aber auch nicht sooo enttäuschen wenns nicht richtig klappt, mir gehts größtenteils um die Filme. Spielen kann man am normalen PC immernoch am besten, wenns jetzt auf dem Fernseher auch klappt müsste ich mir wohl noch ne Funktastatur + Maus zulegen und dann wäre da das ungute Gefühl, dass der Samsung ausdient  

Gruß abe15


----------



## Jarginger (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Hallo Abe15,

wollte mal fragen, wie das Zocken auf nem 40´ Fernseher so ist. Du wolltest das ja mal testen und berichten... 
Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich das tun werden.

Viele Grüße

Jarginger


----------



## abe15 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Hallo!

Tut mir leid, dass ich mich noch nicht wieder gemeldet hab, hab das irgendwie vergessen 

Also zum Zocken auf dem 40" kann ich erstmal sagen, dass es grundlegend funktioniert. Ich habs mal mit langsameren Spielen wie Company of Heroes oder Anno 1404 probiert. Klappt wunderbar. Leider musste ich etwas nah am Bildschirm dransitzen weil an meinem Rechner alles Kabelgebunden ist, ich würde auf jeden Fall Funktastatur und Maus (oder je nach Spiel auch ein Gamepad) empfehlen. Weiter hab ichs dann mit Battlefield 3 getestet, wobei das Spiel erstmal ohne Qualitäts- oder Fps-Verlust lief. Hier habe ich dann aber auch zum ersten Mal erfahren, was Inputlag ist. Genaues Zielen über größere Distanzen gestaltet sich auf dem 40"er als etwas schwieriger und auch in schnellen Nahkämpfen hat man das Nachsehen. 
Für mich war das jetzt eher ein Experiment (mit sehr positivem Fazit), spielen werde ich in Zukunft weiter auf meinem 24"er der dafür auch ausgelegt ist. Mein 40"er funktioniert absolut so wie er sollte, wer schnelle Shooter spielen will muss aber auf jeden Fall auch ein dafür wirklich ausgelegtes Fernsehgerät kaufen. Da gibts gute Forenbeiträge zu, auf jeden Fall wirds sehr viel teurer wenn man auf dem Fernseher auch richtig gut spielen können will 

Gruß abe15


----------



## Jarginger (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC an Fernseher anschließen*

Hi Abe15,

vielen Dank noch für Deinen nachgereichten Beitrag. So wie es aussieht werde ich das Spielen auf einem 40´ Fernseher auch aus den von Dir genannten Gründen nicht erwägen. Dafür sollte man einen schönen 24´ Monitor nehmen. 

Schönen Abend noch

Viele Grüße

Jarginger


----------



## euleneddy (17. Januar 2012)

So, dann möchte ich auch mal kurz von Zocken auf meinem 46" Pana Plasma berichten. 
Anno 1404 und CoD lassen sich mit Vsync wunderbar darauf spielen. Kein Ghosting/Tearing (gibt's das alles überhaupt aufm Plasma?)

Nachteil natürlich, dass die statischen Bildchen von Anno, wenn man dann mal 3-4 Std am Stück gezockt hat, noch 1-2 Tage nachleuchten. Dies fällt aber beim Film schauen kaum auf. Nur wenn man ganz genau hinschaut. Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für statische Bilder der PS3-Spiele.


----------

